# Pill Prep for Colonoscopy



## StormTrackr (Sep 8, 2002)

Finally saw my GI today; and he wants to do another colonoscopy (3rd in 13 mos). I will be taking the Visicol Prep (32 pills). I'm thinking to myself; no Fleet Phoso; but 32 pills??? Anyone prepped this way before; and how bad are the trips to the bathroom; or should I put the T.V. and magazine rack in there the day before.


----------



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

I've never heard of this kind of prep, but anything sounds better that Fleet, Golytle and all that other stuff.Do you have to drink tons of water with it?Have you tried calling the pharmacy and asking them about it? Some pharmacies can be real helplful.Please keep us posted. When is you colonoscopy? Why are they doing one so frequently?Good luck and please post soon and tell us how you are doing.


----------



## StormTrackr (Sep 8, 2002)

When I take the 20 pills the day prior; I will be taking four starting at 5pm. Then; I will take four more every 15 minutes until completed at 6pm. The first four doses; are to be taken with 8 oz. of clear water and the last dose is to be taken with 12 oz. of ginger ale. The morning of the procedure; I will take the first two doses at 8:30 am; with 8 oz of water; followed by the last dose at 9:00 am with 12 oz. of ginger ale. After this; no fluids are allowed.My colonoscopy is the 7th of March. I had the first one because of bad inter/exter hemmes. The second one was last September; due to frequent liquid bowel movements. My new GI is doing this one so he can get up into the small intestine; and take some samples of my colon; and around my ileum; due to results from a CT Scan; which showed an abonormality in this area last november.


----------



## annamarieprescott (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi, just wanted to let you know that I was the guinnea pig for my GI about a year and a half ago, regarding the pills instead of the phospho soda prior to a colonscopy. Have to say that it sure cleans you out. I can't take the soda because I end up throwing it up because my stomach can't handle it. All in all, after taking thirty some pills, I have to say it's better, but be prepared because they are rather large pills to swallow, and they work. Make sure you have a lot things to keep you busy in the bathroom because you won't be able to get up and do much else once the pills start working. Hope this doesn't discourage you, I thought the pills were much better!Good Luck!


----------



## StormTrackr (Sep 8, 2002)

Thanks holls. I was wondering how big the pills were. I have no problem sitting on the pot. I have done the fleet prep twice; and it is horrible at best. I am moving my 13" television in the bathroom the day I start this; and of course will have the regiment of magazines to occupy my time. I have a problem with incontinence also; so i'm sure these pills are going to give me a good run (pardon the pun). Thanks for the info; and take care.


----------

